# Canada Bear Hunt



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

Hunting with Amyot Outfitter in Beauval, Saskatchewan. Tagged my bear yesterday hunting from a ground blind, 12 yd shot double lung pass through. Heard the bear crash and death rattle, short 50 yd tracking job. The Grizz Trick did a number on him.

Kent :bounce:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice bear and great shot! Don't think I'd want a bear 12 yds from me though. LOL
You going to rug him or do a full mount?


----------



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

Going with the rug option :cheers:

Got the hunt on video, will try to post up a short clip later in the week.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful. Bear hunting is on my list.


----------



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

Video Clip - Enjoy

That beaver tied to that tree is at 10 yds and bait barrel was to our left about 20 yds. The bait site is at bottom of a ravine and we are sitting on side of the hill in natural ground blind.

My other buddy hunted this stand 2 days later and harvested his bear. We went 3 for 4 on the hunt with other guy passing on a decent bear on day 1.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Bear, Congrats!


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats, my bear hunt last year was the most exciting bow hunt I've ever been on. Saskatchewan is a great place. I went with Pipe Lake Outfitters.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

On my must do list real soon! Congrats!


----------

